# torn fins...



## sn0flke (Oct 2, 2008)

rather ripped off... 

My lil'girl Sashimi had her left fin ripped off, as well as another torn fin by her ex-potential mate. Do fins grow back? Particularly her left fin?


----------



## Jman26 (Aug 19, 2008)

Yes, they will grow back. Put in some AquaPlus or Betta Plus in the tank to protect and heal the fins and to reduce the stress of the wound.


----------



## dmari888 (Aug 11, 2008)

yes i have a male crowntail.
a while ago his fins were torn up by a female betta
because he didnt wont to fight her back( such a gentleman. )
but yeah its been about a month later and all his fins are fully healed


----------

